# Rocks For Chichlid Aquarium



## Fresh Life (Aug 7, 2007)

If I found a huge rock outside and washed it off and disinfected it and drilled a hole through it to make a little tunnel for the fish. Would that work or would I be risking infection still?


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I wouldnt risk it there are different things in rocks that can harm them like metals and such i would say just go buy some from your lfs. not sure how much time and money you have put in your tank but would you want to risk killing your fish for a rock that you could get from the store for not that much.If you still want to i would say let it sit in bleach and water in a bucket (not a whole lot of bleach )over night then let it sit out for 48 hours to get rid or the bleach then put it back in clean water + your water conditoner to be safe (this is what i do to the rock i get from the lfs to be safe )


----------



## Fresh Life (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah I got more than enough money and Days of time  so im going to go to my LFS thanks for your help buddy. =-)


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

np glad to help


----------

